#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-02-14
<loly> hola a todos^^
<loly> ?????????? hay alguien???
<ithsgra> ayuda para hacer funcionar un modem Claro zte en ubuntu netbook 10.04
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2012-02-14
<mmon9998> Buenas
<mmon9998> Hola
<mmon9998> saludos
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2013-02-13
<Richie> alguien podria ayudarme para usar servicio de internet yota en ubuntu
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2013-02-17
<nmvs> Hola
<nmvs> AYUDA NO PUEDO HACER CORRER LINEAGE 2 GRACIA
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2014-02-13
<P3RS30> Hola!!
<P3RS30> chicos queria saber cual distro es mejor Ubuntu o Debian? tengo entendido que Ubuntu deriva de debian, pero que es lo que los diferencia? =/
<P3RS30> spy usuario de windows y quiero entrar a esto de Linux =)
<P3RS30> aaaay alguien??
<P3RS30> off??
